# Fargo Area Auger Problems?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Giving a plug for a good friend of mine who recently acquired FM Lawn Equipment in Fargo (corner of 1st Ave S & 14th St).

They are an authorized warranty dealer for Strikemaster and Jiffy.

If you check them out this winter, tell Chez I demand you get a refund! :beer:

FYI - the owner is one heck of a nice guy to support and do business with.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Do you know if he bought the lawn and snow accounts also?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't think FM Lawn Equipment did lawns...are you referring to FM Lawn Care?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nope the guy that owned FM Lawn Equipment did lawns and snow. He then went under, and I had heard he was going to keep some accounts, but I haven't heard anymore. I just didn't want to go and try and get some of his accounts if your buddy had bought them.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> FYI - the owner is one heck of a nice guy to support and do business with.


I agree 100%. Chez is a great guy!!! Good to his word as well!!


----------

